# Z24 motor



## truck25 (May 22, 2006)

:newbie: 
i am looking for a motor that is ready to drop into my race truck 207-453-6605 or e-mail at [email protected] 

thanks
jonny v


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Cool, check out the truck and SUV forum. This is the Classic Datsun forum. Thanks


----------

